# 17 year old to serve 10 Years in Prison for having consensual sex with 15 year old



## NordicNacho (Jun 8, 2007)

gwinnettdailypost.com



ATLANTA (AP) ??? The Georgia Supreme Court has turned down an appeal from a teen who was sentenced to 10 years in prison for having sex with a 15-year-old.
In a ruling released Friday, the court denied a motion for reconsideration filed by lawyers for Genarlow Wilson, who was 17 when he and the 15-year-old engaged in consensual oral sex. He was sentenced for aggravated child molestation.
Wilson???s case was one of two cases that were cited earlier this year when lawmakers passed a law that otherwise strengthened penalties for sex offenders, but reduced the penalty from a felony to a misdemeanor for some teenagers convicted of sodomy.
Presiding Justice Carol Hunstein noted that in easing the penalties for teens, ??????the Legislature expressly chose not to allow the provisions of the new amendments to affect persons convicted under the previous version of the statute.??????
Hunstein added she was ??????very sympathetic to Wilson???s argument regarding the injustice of sentencing this promising young man with good grades and no criminal history to 10 years in prison without parole and a lifetime registration as a sexual offender because he engaged in consensual oral sex with a 15-year-old victim only two years his junior,?????? but said the court was bound the by limits set by the Legislature


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2007)

The brutal part is the judge who created this law says this is rediculous.

Right after he was sentenced they changed the law to a misdemeanor.  But he is fucked.

That and he will be tagged as a child molester.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 8, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> gwinnettdailypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like he was legislated into prison.  I really feel bad for this kid.  Classic injustice ...


----------



## Tier (Jun 8, 2007)

Makes you wanna blow some shit up


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 8, 2007)

You wouldn't think stuff like this could happen here in America.  Pretty Crazy Shit.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 8, 2007)

I think Americans were "free?"

What about "Freedom is not Free?"

I see these yellow ribbons on cars.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

Big Smoothy said:


> I think Americans were "free?"



I don't know, do you?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 8, 2007)

^ I am not sure.

I keep hearing that "Americans are free."

They want "freedom" in Iraq.

Maybe these Americans with their bumper stickers are referring to the _Schenck vs. United States_ case.

I am confused.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> The brutal part is the judge who created this law says this is rediculous.
> 
> Right after he was sentenced they changed the law to a misdemeanor.  But he is fucked.
> 
> That and he will be tagged as a child molester.



The state government of Georgia is a real piece of work. . .it was just a couple of years ago that the state legislature, after receiving complaints from several parents, discovered they had a statute on the books allowing a MINOR to MARRY without parental consent as long as one of the partners was pregnant. In the reported cases at the time, parents were unable to prevent their children (in one case, a 14 or 15 year old boy) from marrying a woman over 20 years his senior because she was pregnant. 

The political party leaders running the Georgia legislature pretended to be "shocked" that these marriages were taking place, even though state law allowed them for 40 years. So the 38 year old mother of a high school kid could get knocked up by her son's buddy and get married to him without his parent's knowledge....but this 17 year old kid is thrown away for 10 years and becomes a registered sex offender for playing around with a 15 year old. 

I'd wager if the state would ever enforce an adultery law, half the same nutcases in the legislature that passed these laws would find themselves sitting in a prison cell. But then that's why the state ain't gonna enforce those laws.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2007)

that's so wrong. no way should that stand.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 9, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> that's so wrong. no way should that stand.


Of course it is only because he's black.  I mean ... we all know that right?  A white boy would have already walked.  The kid is guilty of felonious pigmentation.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2007)

Big Smoothy said:


> I keep hearing that "Americans are free."



In the grand scheme of things, we are.



Big Smoothy said:


> They want "freedom" in Iraq.



Most Americans don't give a flying fuck about "freedom" in Iraq.  

Some of us don't think we should be there; some of us think it's waste of effort, some of us just want to see Arabs die; and some of us just don't care.




Big Smoothy said:


> I am confused.



So it's normal day for you then?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Of course it is only because he's black.  I mean ... we all know that right?  A white boy would have already walked.  The kid is guilty of felonious pigmentation.




i had a hunch it was a black boy shagging some white guys daughter. am i right?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2007)

This is yet another reason I do not trust our government, and claim zero loyalty or obedience to any government. 


The governor of Georgia should have pardoned that poor boy the second he heard about this. I'm sad for the boy. He did nothing wrong, and his life is destroyed.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 9, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i had a hunch it was a black boy shagging some white guys daughter. am i right?


No it was a black on black crime.  The video ... someone filmed it on their cell ... was posted in the first thread about this shituation.  It showed the censored version of the dude at a party where _I think_ the chick just sorta offered him a hummer.  He's a teen ager so of course he didn't say no.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> No it was a black on black crime.  The video ... someone filmed it on their cell ... was posted in the first thread about this shituation.  It showed the censored version of the dude at a party where _I think_ the chick just sorta offered him a hummer.  He's a teen ager so of course he didn't say no.



Well there was another story of this happening in Georgia where the boy was black and the girl was white. I saw it on 60 minutes about a year ago. I guess Georgia just likes to put kids in prison.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Well there was another story of this happening in Georgia where the boy was black and the girl was white. I saw it on 60 minutes about a year ago. I guess Georgia just likes to put kids in prison.


I hate to be wrong, get busted, then have to admit it.  Now I gotta go dig up that clip and see if I'm misremembering this case.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks like a fat ReproBro speaks up ...






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Looks like a fat ReproBro speaks up ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I don't get it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Well there was another story of this happening in Georgia where the boy was black and the girl was white. I saw it on 60 minutes about a year ago. I guess Georgia just likes to put kids in prison.


Marcus Dixon case was a lil white chick and in Georgia.  In the other thread it was discussed as though the chick in the Wilson case was white, but the tape seemed to show a female with very dark skin.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 9, 2007)

That's bullshit


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I don't get it.


Your picture of you flipping us off and this guy look similar to me.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Your picture of you flipping us off and this guy look similar to me.



No I get that. I thought I was fatter than that guy.


----------



## Soul of Sol (Jun 11, 2007)

10 years with possibilty of parole for doing a natural act? This dude rocked a 3.2 GPA, football and track athlete, liked by his peers and teachers..where the fuck is his support? I just found out about this case today, I am pretty freaking outraged. i know when I was a starting FS in high school, I was tagging sophmores when I was a senior. Hell, they asked to be tagged, it's what teenagers do.
 I'm really surprised that no riots have started because of this.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 11, 2007)

haha 2 years difference??



...eee


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2007)

By SHANNON McCAFFREY, Associated Press Writer 

ATLANTA - A Georgia judge ordered the release Monday of a man sentenced to 10 years in prison for having consensual oral sex with a 15-year-old girl when he was 17. 

The judge threw out Genarlow Wilson's previous sentence and amended it to misdemeanor aggravated child molestation with a 12-month sentence, plus credit for time served. Under the new ruling, he will not be required to register as a sex offender.

Wilson, now 21, has been behind bars for more than two years.

"If this court or any court cannot recognize the injustice of what has occurred here, then our court system has lost sight of the goal our judicial system has always strived to accomplish ... justice being served in a fair and equal manner," wrote Judge Thomas H. Wilson, no relation to Genarlow Wilson.

The original sentence, for aggravated child molestation, was widely criticized on the grounds it was grossly disproportionate to the crime. State lawmakers later passed a law to close the loophole that led to the 10-year sentence.

"The fact that Genarlow Wilson has spent two years in prison for what is now classified as a misdemeanor, and without assistance from this Court, will spend eight more years in prison, is a grave miscarriage of justice," the judge wrote.

The attorney general's office did not immediately comment.

A Georgia Department of Corrections spokeswoman said the agency cannot take any action regarding Wilson nor comment on his case until it receives a copy of the judge's order. Wilson's lawyers said they expected to talk with prison officials in the afternoon.

Genarlow Wilson's lawyers applauded in their office and hugged his mother, who wiped away tears, as the order came over a fax machine.

"We right now have an order of release and I beg the attorney general of the state of Georgia please do not file an appeal," said Wilson's lawyer, B.J. Bernstein.

Wilson's mother, Juannessa Bennett, said, "I just feel like a miracle happened."

A jury found the honor student guilty in 2005 of aggravated child molestation for having oral sex with a 15-year-old girl during a 2003 New Year's Eve party involving alcohol and marijuana. Although the sex act was consensual, it was illegal under Georgia law.

Wilson was also charged with rape for being one of several male partygoers at the Douglas County hotel to have sex with a 17-year-old girl, but was acquitted. The party was captured on a videotape that was played for the jury.

Several influential people, including former President Jimmy Carter, stepped forward to support Wilson.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2007)

Soul of Sol said:


> 10 years with possibilty of parole for doing a natural act? This dude rocked a 3.2 GPA, football and track athlete, liked by his peers and teachers..where the fuck is his support? I just found out about this case today, I am pretty freaking outraged. i know when I was a starting FS in high school, I was tagging sophmores when I was a senior. Hell, they asked to be tagged, it's what teenagers do.
> I'm really surprised that no riots have started because of this.



What can we do about this? I am pissed off also, and very very sad for the kid. If anybody has any good ideas, I'm listening.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 11, 2007)

It's great that his sentence was commuted (and the offense downgraded) but it _*never *_should have been a crime in the first place.  

How in the hell did kids having a sexual encounter become a crime?!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 11, 2007)

Good ole Bible Belt.  Religion is the law.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Good ole Bible Belt.  Religion is the law.



Sadly, it's not just that.  There also the "Won't somebody think of the children?!" group.  Which is not limited to religion or any particular political party.

If this sort of nonsense was around when I was a kid, I'd have gone to jail at age 13.

What a fucked up world...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 11, 2007)

When traveling in an easterly direction I drive around Georgia.


----------



## Skate67 (Jun 11, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> You wouldn't think stuff like this could happen here in America.  Pretty Crazy Shit.



 youre joking right?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> When traveling in an easterly direction I drive around Georgia.



When driving in a northerly direction I have no choice.


----------



## cjm (Jun 12, 2007)

injustice breeds contempt for legal system.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2007)

cjm said:


> injustice breeds contempt for legal system.




I have way too much contempt for are legal system. As I said a thousand times before, there is no justice in our system.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I have way too much contempt for are legal system. As I said a thousand times before, there is no justice in our system.



This begs the question: is there justice in any judicial system, anywhere?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2007)

my son was knocked out and locked in what he said was a closet in the dark at his school by 3 teachers. 2 little girls here recently came forward with stories of being locked in a closet in the dark...  it is next to impossible to get any justice when you are dealing with teachers. the police, doctors, social services all believe my son. he is being tutored at home at the school's expense due to the incident and is being treated for post traumatic stress... the women that abused him all still have their jobs.
our legal system is shit and my son learned that lesson at age 8.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This begs the question: is there justice in any judicial system, anywhere?




No there isn't. The sad part is our system is about as fair as it gets.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I have way too much contempt for are legal system. As I said a thousand times before, there is no justice in our system.


How's this:
The little piece of garbage that nearly killed me last year...his court date WAS supposed to be this month. But...it seems he can't be bothered to get with his lawyer to discuss their defense...so...the lawyer asked for a continuence so he could have more time to gather info...the friggin judge...granted it.
Which of course, begged me to question why they couldn't just revoke this kid's bond, put him behind bars and they'll have instant access to him at any time of the day...
His new / next court date is now...1 YEAR after he sliced me....justice...my ass...some of my eye witnesses will have deployed to the desert, moved...retired, etc...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> No there isn't. The sad part is our system is about as fair as it gets.



I didn't mean just in our country.


----------



## SYN (Jun 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> How's this:
> The little piece of garbage that nearly killed me last year...his court date WAS supposed to be this month. But...it seems he can't be bothered to get with his lawyer to discuss their defense...so...the lawyer asked for a continuence so he could have more time to gather info...the friggin judge...granted it.
> Which of course, begged me to question why they couldn't just revoke this kid's bond, put him behind bars and they'll have instant access to him at any time of the day...
> His new / next court date is now...1 YEAR after he sliced me....justice...my ass...some of my eye witnesses will have deployed to the desert, moved...retired, etc...




hire a ninja


----------



## Pepper (Jun 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Good ole Bible Belt. Religion is the law.


 
This law has NOTHING to do with religion. It is intended to protect kids and it just hit someone that was not intended to be hit by it.

I love how when anything weird happens in the South it is automatically racist (see above) or religious nut jobs.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2007)

Pepper said:


> This law has NOTHING to do with religion. It is intended to protect kids and it just hit someone that was not intended to be hit by it.
> 
> I love how when anything weird happens in the South it is automatically racist (see above) or religious nut jobs.



I know, especially when the inbreeding is a perfectly plausible answer as well.


----------

